# reference television in spain



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi I have a problem which someone may be able to clarify I live in a large apartment complex in Marbells and I would like to install a dish to recieve the freeview channels(English) My major problem is that my balcony is not facing the right way to receive a signal. My community President has refused point blank to allow me to put up on the roof a satellite dish even though I would let everyone feed from it. He has stated that there must be a hundred percent vote from every resident saying they want this. As the place is a mix of offices, dentists premises and residents this is virtualy impossible to get. I did in fact get a list of twenty people who would have liked it. But the President has stated no. Now I have heard from a fellow expat. that there is a law which states that it is the right by law to have at least one channel in their particular language. The roof area in question has a a canal plus dish on it but is a huge area. Has anyone heard of this law or are there alternatives all I want is the english freeviews. Thanks C.


----------



## scudd (Oct 18, 2008)

Canal+ has the options to switch programs over to the original language so if that '1 channel in your language' law is correct it might cover it!!

It sounds a bit harsh that you cannot install your own dish on the roof though..

We have problems of nowhere to put a big dish so use a vpn tunnel service from (SNIP) it gets us all the TV we need.. we have two wireless senders that beams the pictures from my pc to our tv!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

cavalier said:


> Now I have heard from a fellow expat. that there is a law which states that it is the right by law to have at least one channel in their particular language. The roof area in question has a a canal plus dish on it but is a huge area. Has anyone heard of this law or are there alternatives all I want is the english freeviews. Thanks C.


Their is something in the EUs rules about having access to TV in your own language...and this is covered for UK Expats by the BBC World TV and radio service - partially funded by the Foreign Office. These are available for free on a number of satellites that cover Europe - including both Astra 19 and Hispasat 30 that are used for Spanish TV.

Indeed just about all countries in the EU have at elaset one free tv chanel in their own language - for example spanish expats have TVE International.

To view the main UK TV channels you will need a big dish (1.4, 1.8 or 2.4 depending on your location), and a free to air receiver.
You can get UK TV on smaller dishes, but this will not include the main channels.

There are some internet alternatives, but you need to pay to use them. They basically grant access to a server in the UK, and using that you can access the UK TV companies streaming and Iplayer services - if you try to connect to these palyer services directly from spain then you will be blocked, due to how they check your PCs IP address and know you are not in the UK.

This is the 5th time i have answered this quesition on various forums today alone....i hope its not the same person asking this question hoping for a different answer!!!!

Regards

Jon


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sat said:


> This is the 5th time i have answered this quesition on various forums today alone....i hope its not the same person asking this question hoping for a different answer!!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jon



Doubtful ... this thread has been ressurected and is from June


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Doubtful ... this thread has been ressurected and is from June


you sharped eyed mod you....


----------

